# Fischereiprüfung Leverkusen.



## Neuer--Angler (5. Mai 2012)

Hi Jungs!

Ich wollte mal von euch hören, wie eure Prüfung war, wenn sie denn in Leverkusen gemacht wurde.
Momentan ist es für mich ziemlich schwierig einzuschätzen was alles dran kommen wird.
Theorie in Form vom Multiple choice Test ist klar, aber was ist mit der Praxis?
Muss man die verschiedenen Ruten tatsächlich zusammenbauen oder muss man nur das notwendige Material dafür rauslegen während der Praxisprüfung?
Was ist mit Knotenkunde?
Irgendwie ziemlich schwammig was nun tatsächlich vorkommt.

Zur Info ich lerne den Stoff von zu hause aus... Theorie bestehe ich sicher - nur die Praxis macht mir Sorgen.


Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Ein_Angler (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Leverkusen.*

Du musst im praktischen Teil ein Rute fürs angeln fertigstellen nach vorgaben, das heisst auch das du auch knoten musst. Wenn du Glück hast musst du nur eine Spinnrute für Hecht klarmachen, bei der Schlaufenmontage an der Picker wird es komplizierter für Anfänger.


----------



## welsstipper (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Leverkusen.*

haha ... ich habe meine vor 10 jahren in niedersachsen gemacht ... da ist sowas nicht vorgekommen... praktisch gab es nur nen wurftechnik kurs mit ner zielscheibe und halt punkte dafür hat aber niemanden interessiert weil wenn ich nicht werfen kann kann ich keine fische fangen, wenn ich keine montage zusammen stellen kann, kann ich ebenfalls keine fische fangen ... 

ich wusste ja das die prüfung in nrw schwerer ist aber so ne ******* habe ich noch nicht gehört ... schlaufenmontage wer brauch so ne ******* ? habe ich noch nie mit gefischt und werde ich auch nicht ... 

gibt viel bessere und einfachere montagen ...


----------



## Neuer--Angler (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Leverkusen.*

"Du musst im praktischen Teil ein Rute fürs angeln fertigstellen nach vorgaben"

wie darf ich mir das vorstellen??also nur die nötigen sachen zusammenlegen aber nicht selbst montieren??


----------

